
Google comes up with new emoji to better represent working women - denzil_correa
http://www.androidcentral.com/google-comes-new-emoji-better-represent-working-women
======
Kristine1975
Nice. Are there more important issues? Sure there are. But then again there
are more important issues than Unicode emoji in general.

------
herbst
Just a few years ago nobody would have even thought about that those unicode
symbols might have some kind of gender.

